# Problems with Win XP after Tivo Series 1 hack



## gvorob (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi,

I'm hoping someone here can help. I just completed the Tivo hack as described on the Jenkins Tivo hack website.

The problem is this: the Tivo HD was hooked up to my PC as a Primary IDE Slave and after I disconnected it, Win XP would not boot up at all. It would get to a blue screen and reboot countless times without luck.

So I used the original Win XP CD to boot up and used 'chkdsk' to check the C: drive. The report was that it had 1 or more errors. 

After I was eventually able to boot into Win XP, everyhting ran very slow and there were errors coming from different programs, some websites would not run right (especially java enabled sites). Also, there was no toolbar or start button etc.

What gives, what should I do?

Al I did was add the Tivo HD as a slave and also create a FAT partition of 1GB on my C: drive to accomodate the Tivo back image file.

HELP!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

sounds like an in correctlly seated IDE cable, or you're just the victim of a bad coincedence.


----------



## gvorob (Jan 14, 2006)

I just used scandisk with all the error correction setting on- it took >1hr to scan all the corrupted/damaged files. Finally I have a functioning Windows. I doubt this was a coincidence.

Now I can't get telnet my Tivo. I type in the telnet 192.168.0.101 on the start/run button. Nothing, just a quick flash of a DOS screenand it's off. Nothing happens?

Now what.............


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

At the Run prompt you type cmd then hit enter.
This will open a DOS prompt window.

If you have XP service pack 2 you might have to do the following:
Type telnet then hit enter.
Type unset crlf then hit enter.
Type oxxx.xxx.x.xxx then hit enter. The x's are the IP address that you are trying to telnet to.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

gvorob said:


> I doubt this was a coincidence.


You don't say how you created the FAT partition, but I'd bet that and already existing bad sectors on the hard drive were the reason.


----------



## gvorob (Jan 14, 2006)

To answer both above posters:

1. I tried the telnet commands you gave and the response after putting in the IP address was: Could not open connection to the host, on port 23: Connect failed

2. I created the FAT partition using Windows computer management in standard way.

Am I correct in saying the D-link bridge is not telnetting therefore it is not able to connect to the network and download program updates etc?


----------

